# Spectrum Light Mountain DCC Ready



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

If its ready where do you buy the DCC decoder that fits it. The one I have they told me was DCC equipped. How would I know if its true? Can I see it? The factory didn't make Light mountains DCC on board. Ron


----------

